# It Is A Secrete



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Use to be a person go out fishing or hunting and was doing any good only way others heard about it was word of mouth. Now days you post on mainly Local Forums you go out everyone and their cousin is there.

Get on several Forums and Guys were talking about fishing for Trout in the Park and I talk with several camping close to here say only place to catch Trout is in the Park.

Only posting here this time is there isn't that many Locals on this Forum at this time.

Told my wife I was going to the river. Road was slick with slush going and coming and was driving side ways lots of the time but got there trying out my New Rod and Reel.

Found even though there is no Trout I caught some strange Suckers :happy2:

Speaking of Suckers I catch many Redhorse Suckers in the Spring, so many around here say can't catch them with Rod and Reel. Funny I don't seem to have problem.

big rockpile


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Those are some pretty nice fish. I still have two feet of snow on the ground and the ice is really thick. Unless something happens our April first trout opener won't be much to talk about. I can't wait to get a line in the water. This time of year it's almost all I think about.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JJ Grandits said:


> Those are some pretty nice fish. I still have two feet of snow on the ground and the ice is really thick. Unless something happens our April first trout opener won't be much to talk about. I can't wait to get a line in the water. This time of year it's almost all I think about.


 I would like to be able to Ice Fish for some regular. But our waters rarely freeze thick enough. Our river never does it stays right at 55 degrees year round. Don't keep ice from forming on the Guides.

Our worse problem in Winter is ice forming on the Ramps at the Lakes, we have had people drown right at the Ramps because of this. We do have Gigging on the river at night during the Winter. Every once in awhile a Boat will turn over and some die because of the cold. Couple years ago had 4 die down there the last night of the season because of this.

big rockpile


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock; Neighbor told me how to pressure cook those big carp-type fish and can them in oil just like salmon or mackerel. 

We never ate them at home because there were so many fish without the bones, but we caught buffalo and shipped them to Ks City. We had to skin and gut them, ice them in barrels and send them by train. 

What were you using for bait on those redhorse? I've caught carp on tiny dough 
balls but never a redhorse. 
Ox


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Rock; Neighbor told me how to pressure cook those big carp-type fish and can them in oil just like salmon or mackerel.
> 
> We never ate them at home because there were so many fish without the bones, but we caught buffalo and shipped them to Ks City. We had to skin and gut them, ice them in barrels and send them by train.
> 
> ...


 Redhorse I just fish with Worm on the Bottom.

I take them Scale them, fillet them, then Score making thin cuts across the Meat cutting through the Bones but not through the Skin. Take mix Cornmeal, Salt and Pepper, work the mix in between each cut. Then Deep Fry. Some of the Best Eating fish a person could ever have.

I fix Buffalo just about the same and it is very Good.

big rockpile


----------



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Oneshot, I mean Rock, I found ya on another forum. :hobbyhors


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Rock, our ramps have ice on them. OVER 18" OF ICE! Go through a lot of props.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Vikestand said:


> Hey Oneshot, I mean Rock, I found ya on another forum. :hobbyhors


 NAH! Really! Might be an impostor. :happy2: Know this is the only Forum.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Snowfan said:


> Rock, our ramps have ice on them. OVER 18" OF ICE! Go through a lot of props.


 River here

big rockpile


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Sheephead are another great tasteing fish. As good as walleye. I have mixed them in with walleye fillets and no one knew the difference.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bowdonkey: At one point in my life my Dad and I fished for a living. Main catch was flounder, but if they were not "in" on a particular night we'd switch to sheepshead and gig what we could. We occasionally ate them, but we had plenty of what were considered "better" fish. 

Flounder brought us thirty nine cents per pound in those days, sheepshead only nineteen. Dad referred to them as "hayburners" because of their diet.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Ox, are the sheephead you talking about fresh water? The ones I caught were in the Mississippi River.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

No, Bowdonkey; the sheepshead we caught were salt water fish with teeth adapted to eating water plants as well as small mollusks. Big, rough scales and bony dorsal fins. Shaped generally like a huge bluegilll.


----------

